# [Jabber] Communauté Gentoo

## bosozoku

Bonjour à tous,

je pense que ça serait bien que les membres inscrivent ici leurs adresses de messagerie instantannées histoire de créer une petite communautée autour de ce forum. Attention pas d'msn ici Wink Utilisez le protocole libre qu'est Jabber. Si vous n'avez pas de compte c'est le moment d'en créer un. Ne vous inquiétez pas, avec Jabber vous pourrez garder contact avec vos amis sur msn, icq, aim etc... le tout en un seul compte.

J'editerai ce message pour mettre à jour la liste des adresses jabber des membres.

PS : Scout met à votre disposition un script écrit en ruby qui vous permet d'ajouter automatiquement les membres du forum à votre liste de contacts. Plus d'info. Merci à lui ! 

Adresses jabber des membres : 

3.1415 : 3.14@jabber.aster.pl

Alk13 : ALK13@develog.com

Apsforps : Apsforps@jabber.belnet.be

Argian : argian@jabber.org

Arlequin : arlequin@jabber.fr

Armkreuz1 : armkreuz@12jabber.com 

BlackDrago : BlackDrago@jabber.org

Beber : GuYgUy@jabber.fr

Befa : think_tux@jabber.org

_benj- : b3nj@jabber.org

Blasserre : blasserre@amessage.info

Bobby-noob : baublenabot@jabber.org

Bobyl : bobyl@amessage.de

Bollzy : bollzy@jabber.org

bosozoku : bosozoku@jabber.org

Boozo : boozo@jabber.org.uk

Celeborn : celeborn@jabber.org

Chipsterjulien : chipsterjulien@amessage.be

Chrissou : zobi@jabber.ru

Courjus : CourJuS@jabber.org

Creuvard : creuvard@amessage.de

Cryogen : cryogen@amessage.info

Daiko : daiko@jabber.org

Dais : dais@myjabber.net

Delvin : delv1n@jabber.org

dJu` : dju@jabber.fr

Dioxmat : mat@im.apinc.org

Djento : coltseavers@amessage.be

Domix : djdomics@jabber.org

Duf : duf@jabber.org

Elianora la blanche : elianora@jabber-fr.net

Enlight : Enlight@jabber.org

fafounet : fafounet@jabber.org

fb99 : fb99@jabber.org

fb99 : pinkoez@jabber.org

Frux64  : Frux64@jabber.org

Gatsu : Gatsu@jabber.fr

GNUTortue : tortue@swissjabber.ch

Gaug : gerry1963@jabber.org

Goalie Ca : goalieca@jabber.fr

guilc : casta@swissjabber.ch

Gx9 : Gx9@jabber.org

Hrod : rod@libreasso.net

Herlock : herlock@pgt-linux.org

Intruder : Intruder@develog.com

John7002 : john7002@jabber.org

J_p_c : j_c_p@jabber.org

Jbpros : jbpros@jbinet3.ath.cx

_kal_ : _kal_@jabber.fr

Kaptainouk : kaptainouk@jabber.org

KarnEvil : gaelstromx@jabber.org

Kernel sensei : kernel_sensei@njs.netlab.cz

Kikou : kikou@amessage.fr

Kopp : kopp@tipic.com

KurGan : KuRGaN@njs.netlab.cz

Kwenspc : kwenonmir@jabber.fr

Laharl : laharl@jabber.org

letchideslandes : letchideslandes@jabber-fr.net

Lepiou : lepotipiou@jabber.org

Limacette : slug@jabber.org

Lmarcini : lmarcini@jabber.ru

Luckyluke3310 : FIFSKAKO@jabber.org

Longfield : longfield@swissjabber.ch

Lostcontrol : lostcontrol@swissjabber.ch

MagicTom : MagicTom@amessage.info

Marvin Rouge : marvinrouge@im.apinc.org

Matlj : matlj@fritalk.com

Masterinfo : masterinferno@im.apinc.org

Mazkagaz : mazkagaz@jabber.org

MaXrez : maXrez@jabber.org

Maxtoo : maxtoo@im.gentoofr.org

Modano : Modano@jabber.org

Moon69 : mndb@jabber.org

Niin : nikwist@koreus.com

Oni92 : Oni92@jabber.org

Oupsman : oupsman@tipic.com

Pachamac : koba@jabber.fr

Pharaonpso : pharapso@jabber.org

Pierreg : lnx@jabber.fr

Polytan : polytan02@jabber.org

Polo : gentoopolo@jabber.org

Prosper4tie : prosper@jabber.org

Prodigy44 : prodigy@jabber.fr

PtiGnu : ptitgnu@jabber.belnet.be

Racoon : racoon97@jabber.infos-du-net.com

Raoulchatigre : raoulchatigre@jabber.org

Ratur : Ratur@jabber.org

Rémus : Remus@im.gentoofr.org

Rizlakid : rizlakid@jabber.org

Scout : gscout@jabber.org

Sebbb : sebbb@swissjabber.org

Sebweb : sebweb@jabber.org

Shingara : shingara@jabber.org

Sireyessire : sireyessire@jabber.org

Sykware  : sylware@amessage.info

Tanki : tanki@jabber.org

TGL : tgl@jabber.fr

Titix : etix@im.l0cal.com

Tfh : tfh@amessage.de

Trevoke : trevoke@jabber.org

Truz : truz@jabber.fr

The turtle : theturtle@jabber.org

Tsukusa : Tsukusa@amessage.info

Tony Clifton : tony.clifton@jabber.org

Ttypub : the-tty@jabber.org

Tifoon : TiFooN@Jabber.org

Tuxifer : tuxifer@jabber.fr

Ubik : UBIK@jabber.org

Ultrabug : ultrabug@jabber.org

Vector : vector@jabber.fr

Vdemeester : vdemeester@jabber.fr

Xahag-gentoo : xahag@swissjabber.ch

Xiutecutli : xiutecutli@jabber.org

Yuk 159 : yuk159@jabber.org

Yoyo : yoyo@fritalk.com

Zanfib : zanfib@ims.kelkoo.net

Zdra : x_claessens@jabber.belnet.be

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est dans la signature !

comment on contacte les ICQ/MSN/ et autres via jabber ?

----------

## bosozoku

Il faut installer psi par exemple et tu vas dans les parametres du serveur et tu actives les passerelles que tu veux (msn, icq etc...)

Ensuite tu peux revenir sur gaim et tu as ta passerelle.

Malheuresement pour toi, jabber.org n'a aucune passerelle...

----------

## fafounet

Pour moi c'est fafounet@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

done   :Cool: 

----------

## Oupsman

tipic.com a les passerelles qu'il faut pour icq,msn et autres.

gratuit bien sur

----------

## GNUTortue

Regardez un peu plus bas

----------

## guilc

un peu plus bas aussi, dnas la signature  :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

_oni_@koreus.com ou oni92@amessage.de pour jabber

----------

## rom

D'après-vous ? Quel client utiliser pour jabber ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *rom wrote:*   

> D'après-vous ? Quel client utiliser pour jabber ?

 

euh, gaim   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Perso, j'utilise gaim (très pratique poru avoir un seul client pour tous les protocoles sans passerelle). Equivalent kde : kopete

Sinon, y a Psi (en qt si mes souvenirs sont bons), mais j'ai toujours eu des problemes en ssl avec lui...

----------

## erwan

Pour ma part j'utilise Gossip, c'est celui qui a l'interface la plus propre.

----------

## rom

N'y aurait-il pas un truc plus simple du genre à fonctionner dans une console.

Parce que gossip y veut gnome et moi je ne veux pas...

----------

## bosozoku

Ah oué un client jabber console ! terrible faut que je cherche, j'y avais pas penser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Prosper4tie

prosper@jabber.org

En ce qui concerne le(s) client(s), j'ai trouvé une combinaison sympa (enfin pour mon utilisation)

Quand je suis chez moi, j'utilise gnome et quand je sais que je vais partir longtemps j'utilise bitlbee.

C'est un serveur irc qui permet de faire une passerelle entre les différents protocoles d'IM (aim, icq, jqbber, MSN)

En gros, je me retrouve avec tous mes comptes d'IM dans une fenetre irc, l'avantage c'est que je mets ca dans une fenetre screen et hop hop, j'accède depuis n'importe à ma messagerie instantanée.

En resumé :

at home : gaim

à l'exterieur : screen + irssi + bitlbee

Il existe aussi un client pour nokia symbian mais bon la c'est vraiment en cas extreme de crise de manque d'internet (:

http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.html

Sinon, pour irc, vous utilisez quel chan ?

----------

## laharl

laharl@jabber.org

et pour la discussion sur le client: j'utilise Gaim

----------

## kernelsensei

moi c'est gaim@home et screen + irssi + bitlebee par ssh !

j'utilise gaim car il supporte mieux le japonais  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

baublenabot@jabber.org

 :Smile: 

----------

## DomiX

 *rom wrote:*   

> N'y aurait-il pas un truc plus simple du genre à fonctionner dans une console.
> 
> Parce que gossip y veut gnome et moi je ne veux pas...

 

Il y a centericq

Mon adresse jabber : djdomics@jabber.org

----------

## Argian

argian@jabber.org (Original non ?  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## bosozoku

done  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

x_claessens@jabber.org  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ca serait pas possible de mettre ce thread en post-it ? Un modérateur dans le coin ?

----------

## limacette

slug@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Done   :Cool: 

----------

## scout

gscout@jabber.org

----------

## sireyessire

sireyessire@jabber.org

----------

## moon69

mndb@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Scout, sireyessire et moon69, c'est fait.

----------

## kopp

kopp@tipic.com

----------

## rom

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Je vais voir comment faire avec centericq puisque je l'utilise déjà.

----------

## herlock

herlock@pgt-linux.org  :Smile: 

----------

## john7002

john7002@jabber.org

----------

## kikou

Puisque le serveur jaberfr.org va fermer aujourd'hui, je vais donc donné mon deuxième compte :

kikou@amessage.fr

----------

## bosozoku

Kikou, john7002 et herlock, c'est rajouté  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

hop hop hop

cryogen@amessage.info

----------

## Celeborn

Hello !

Voici pour moi : celeborn@jabber.org  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *Celeborn wrote:*   

> Hello !
> 
> Voici pour moi : celeborn@jabber.org 

 

Énorme: le premier post de Celeborn. Ce jour est historique. Oh le joli chaton  :Smile: 

(Tu vois sireyessire, à force de faire pression on est arrivés à le faire poster  :Mr. Green: )

bon, allez encore 999 posts avant l'intelligence universelle  :Razz: . bon courage et bienvenue dans les forums, c'est à dire la vraie vie

----------

## DuF

duf@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Le joli petit chaton et duf, c'est rajouté   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Celeborn wrote:*   Hello !
> 
> Voici pour moi : celeborn@jabber.org  
> 
> Énorme: le premier post de Celeborn. Ce jour est historique. Oh le joli chaton 
> ...

 

Yes scout, We 've made it!

Coucou Celeborn. Bienvenue dans ce repaire de la connaissance gentooesque

----------

## lmarcini

Et encore un : lmarcini@jabber.ru. Comme ça, j'aurai l'occasion de pratiquer jabber   :Wink: 

----------

## TiFooN

TiFooN@Jabber.org ...

----------

## Trevoke

Alors - euh - une seconde la que je comprende bien.

Jabber est un systeme de messagerie instantanee (IM) qui permet de communiquer avec des gens qui ont ICQ, MSN, AIM, etc?

Et eux comment ils t'ajoutent a leur liste si tu es Jabber?

----------

## Pharaonpso

pharapso@jabber.org   :Smile: 

edit : waw mon premier post, je pensais que j'avais déja posté lol. Dans ce cas : Bonjour tout le monde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## marvin rouge

marvinrouge@amessage.ch

----------

## Oupsman

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors - euh - une seconde la que je comprende bien.
> 
> Jabber est un systeme de messagerie instantanee (IM) qui permet de communiquer avec des gens qui ont ICQ, MSN, AIM, etc?
> 
> Et eux comment ils t'ajoutent a leur liste si tu es Jabber?

 

Il faut que tu aie un compte MSN, ICQ, AIM etc. tout ce que tu fais, c'est donner les bonnes infos au serveur jabber pour qu'il se connecte aux IM.

au fait : oupsman@tipic.com

----------

## Trevoke

Bah alors pourquoi forcer Jabber a faire tout ca alors que GAIM le fait? on economise de la RAM?

----------

## kernelsensei

au fait communauté ca prend pas de e il me semble !

----------

## Gx9

Gx9@jabber.org   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

gaelstromx@jabber.org

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> au fait communauté ca prend pas de e il me semble !

 

confirmé

----------

## ttgeub

the-tty@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Rajouté  :Smile:  et pour le titre du topic, c'est corrigé aussi.

----------

## Tsukusa

Tsukusa@amessage.info

----------

## ttgeub

Question stupide : tout le monde rajoute tout le monde ?????

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi je rajoute comme ca se presente !!

----------

## Trevoke

trevoke@jabber.org (enfin je crois, on laissera kernel_sensei confirmer ou infirmer)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> trevoke@jabber.org (enfin je crois, on laissera kernel_sensei confirmer ou infirmer)

 

ouais ouais ca marche  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors - euh - une seconde la que je comprende bien.
> 
> Jabber est un systeme de messagerie instantanee (IM) qui permet de communiquer avec des gens qui ont ICQ, MSN, AIM, etc?
> 
> Et eux comment ils t'ajoutent a leur liste si tu es Jabber?

 

Bah en fait sur certains serveurs jabber, tu as des passerelles qui te permet de parler avec les gens des autres protocoles (si tu as un compte chez bien sur).

Jabber est un protocole de messagerie qui est un peu limité aujourd'hui par rapport aux autres actuels. Mais son grand point fort est que c'est un protocole totalement libre et qu'il à été défini comme standard je crois par je sais plus qui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delvin

delv1n@jabber.org

----------

## BlakDrago

BlackDrago@jabber.org

----------

## sebbb

'lu

Pour moi c'est : sebbb@swissjabber.org

Vala :p

----------

## Trevoke

Seb, en passant, j'adore ta citation de Coluche dans la signature  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Hop c'est rajouté  :Smile: 

----------

## luckyluke3310

FIFSKAKO@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

luckyluke3310 c'est fait.

Sinon à propos de jabber, je n'ai pas les alias automatiquement avec gaim, je suis obligé d'en faire moi même ! Par default je vois l'adresse complete du contact, une idée ?

----------

## Trevoke

Dans ma version de GAIM, y a une boite de texte pour l'alias quand je cree un contact...

----------

## bosozoku

Oui moi aussi.

Mais dans ton compte tu t'es mis un alias.

Bah normalement ton contact devrait voir cet alias.

Bah moi je ne vois pas l'alias de mes contacts, je suis obligé d'en mettre un moi même. 

C'est pas que c'est chiant mais je sais que ya moyen de le faire automatiquement...

----------

## Gaug

Pour moi c'est   gerry1963@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Ajouté  :Smile: 

----------

## j_c_p

j_c_p@jabber.org

----------

## kikou

Pour ceux qui veulent, un ami a fait un how-to pour configuré Psi.

Il explique notament comment utiliser les passerelles vers les autre réseaux (MSN ICQ...)

http://irc-chambery.net/irc/communication-messagerie_instant_2/

----------

## maXrez

maXrez@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

Hop hop rajouté !

----------

## chipsterjulien

chipsterjulien@amessage.be et j'utilise kopete

----------

## bosozoku

Ajouté.

Un modérateur ne pourrai pas mettre ce topic en post-it ? Enfin je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup...

----------

## sebweb

sebweb@jabber.org

----------

## Dais

dais@amessage.fr , en période de test :p

----------

## ttgeub

ben disons que je me pose une question quant à l utilite de ce topic. La plus simple facon de poser des questions est le forum puisque tout le monde le connait et tout le monde le regarde. En outre il est clair qu on ve pas harceler tous les gens sur jabber les uns apres les autres pour avoir une reponse à une question...

Donc en fait le but est il que tous les gens qui ont donne leur adresse de messagerie accepte des questions à l'impromptu des autres ? (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde puiqu'ayant applique la methode kernel sensei, je n'ai pas eu que des liens bidirectionnels ...)

Ce recencement d'adresses me laisse septique quand à son utilité ...

----------

## Beber

beber29@amessage.ch

----------

## Darkael

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben disons que je me pose une question quant à l utilite de ce topic. La plus simple facon de poser des questions est le forum puisque tout le monde le connait et tout le monde le regarde. En outre il est clair qu on ve pas harceler tous les gens sur jabber les uns apres les autres pour avoir une reponse à une question...
> 
> Donc en fait le but est il que tous les gens qui ont donne leur adresse de messagerie accepte des questions à l'impromptu des autres ? (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde puiqu'ayant applique la methode kernel sensei, je n'ai pas eu que des liens bidirectionnels ...)
> ...

 

 En fait je pense que l'idée de regrouper les adresses Jabber n'est pas pour faire de la hot-line gentoo via jabber, mais plutot pour créer une communauté (d'ailleurs c'est le titre du thread  :Very Happy: ) qui va au dela de notre passion pour gentoo. D'abord le recensement d'adresses Jabber, ensuite par exemple on organise une soirée gentoo avec resto japonais, open bar et gogo danceuses!!!!

----------

## bosozoku

Beber, dais et sebbweb, c'est ajouté.

ttypub --> karnevil t'as très bien répondu  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  on organise une soirée gentoo avec resto japonais, open bar et gogo danceuses!!!!

 

Quand ça ???? que je vois si je peux rentrer  :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Beber, dais et sebbweb, c'est ajouté.
> 
> ttypub --> karnevil t'as très bien répondu 
> 
> 

 

Non mais bozoku c etait pas une attaque mais un doute une preuve de septissisme.

D'ailleurs je reste tout a fait septique car si une soiree devait etre organise ca passerait obligatoirement par le forum, de plus comme tout le monde ne rajoute pas tout le monde il est bien entendu impossible de contacter pour une telle soiree la totalite des interesses. 

Bref je suis d'accord c'est terriblement fun, mais franchement pas indispensable ...

----------

## bosozoku

Je n'ai pas pris ça comme une attaque, et j'ai jamais dis non plus que c'était indispensable.

C'est juste un plus. D'autant plus que jabber est le protocole libre. C'est aussi une manière de le faire connaitre.

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs je reste tout a fait septique car si une soiree devait etre organise ca passerait obligatoirement par le forum, de plus comme tout le monde ne rajoute pas tout le monde il est bien entendu impossible de contacter pour une telle soiree la totalite des interesses. 
> 
> 

 

 Pour la soirée je disais ça juste comme ça au hasard, hein... De toute façon rien que sur ce thread je vois des personnes venant de suède, du québec, etc. donc ça risque effectivement d'être un peu chaud à organiser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oni92

Juste comme ça mais c'est moi ou toutes les adresse issue du serveur jabber.org sont morte?

J'ai une erreur 502 (Service non disponible selon Gaim) depuis quelques jours avec les adresse jabber issue de jabber.org (et les salons de Jabber.org)

----------

## ercete

Héhé j'ai mis 25 mn avant de comprendre que l'inscription ne se faisait pas sur un site   :Embarassed: 

Enfin voilà: il est tout frai uhuh :

raoulchatigre@jabber.org

----------

## Trevoke

Si y a une soiree resto japonais + gogo danceuses faut me prevenir au moins 3 mois a l'avance que je prenne un billet d'avion...

----------

## bosozoku

Tant que ya des gogodanceuses, je suis opérationnel  :Very Happy: 

Raoul : ajouté.

----------

## Xiutecutli

xiutecutli@jabber.org =)

----------

## bosozoku

Ouéééééééé ton premier message c'est dans mon topic   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beber

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouéééééééé ton premier message c'est dans mon topic  

 

tu le connais ?

non parce que c'est mon co-netop sur un réseau irc  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ah non non je ne connais pas, mais toi si apparemment  :Razz: 

----------

## Beber

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ah non non je ne connais pas, mais toi si apparemment 

 oué il est en plein phase de conversion à gentoo  :Surprised: 

----------

## Celeborn

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouéééééééé ton premier message c'est dans mon topic  

 

Bah comme ça je suis pas le seul à avoir posté mon premier msg ds ce topic   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> luckyluke3310 c'est fait.
> 
> Sinon à propos de jabber, je n'ai pas les alias automatiquement avec gaim, je suis obligé d'en faire moi même ! Par default je vois l'adresse complete du contact, une idée ?

 

Preferences > Interface > Display Remote Nicknames if no Alias is set ?

----------

## armkreuz1

Moi:

armkreuz@12jabber.com

----------

## bosozoku

Ajouté.

----------

## Xiutecutli

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouéééééééé ton premier message c'est dans mon topic  

 

Lol bah ouais :p N'étant pas encore sous gentoo je ne reponds pas aux autres posts :p

----------

## Trevoke

Bah t'attends quoi? Le deluge?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Xiutecutli

Hum que la parresse passe et d'avoir une nouvelle machine ^_^

----------

## Beber

56k ca aide pas non plus  :Sad: 

----------

## sylware

Faudrait que les admins des forums ajoute un champs jabber/XMPP pour les messageries instantanées dans le profile utilisateur.

Ceci dit:

sylware@amessage.fr

----------

## sireyessire

 *sylware wrote:*   

> Faudrait que les admins des forums ajoute un champs jabber/XMPP pour les messageries instantanées dans le profile utilisateur.
> 
> Ceci dit:
> 
> sylware@amessage.fr

 

quand ça sera géré par phpbb vanilla alors ils le feront (surement la prochaine version de phpbb.

----------

## rizlakid

rizlakid@jabber.org

----------

## befa

et bien moi c'est think_tux@jabber.org

moila

----------

## bollzy

bollzy@jabber.org, ce coups-ci je post au bon endroit ^^

----------

## bosozoku

zetes tous ajoutés  :Smile: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  D'abord le recensement d'adresses Jabber, ensuite par exemple on organise une soirée gentoo avec resto japonais, open bar et gogo danceuses!!!!

 

Alors là je suis vraiment pour  :Very Happy: 

Pour ce qui est de l'adresse, j'ai déjà 45 comptes de méssagerie parceque tous mes potes en ont un différent (et pas un seul jabber, quelle misère !!), donc je ne me procurerai pas de compte inutile (pour moi). Sinon l'histoire des soirées + gogo danceuses c'est très intéressant, on pourrait leur apprendre à installer Gentoo...  :Laughing: 

OK je sort  :Arrow:  []

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Sinon l'histoire des soirées + gogo danceuses c'est très intéressant, on pourrait leur apprendre à installer Gentoo... 
> 
> OK je sort  []
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:  mdr

----------

## Trevoke

"Allez mignonne, faut partitionner .. Hmmmmm..."

----------

## jpwalker

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "Allez mignonne, faut partitionner .. Hmmmmm..."

 

 :Laughing:  Mdr

----------

## Frux64

Toujours pas bien compris comment on pouvait avoir la liste MSN,ICQ .... mais j'ai créer un compte jabber :

Frux64@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

 *Frux64 wrote:*   

> Toujours pas bien compris comment on pouvait avoir la liste MSN,ICQ .... mais j'ai créer un compte jabber :
> 
> Frux64@jabber.org

 

ajouté.

----------

## boozo

'alute a tutti

bon ben j'ai crée un compte aussi, bien que je n'ai pas trop le temps de "chater" en ce moment mais bon faudrait que j'm'y mette un peu  :Wink: 

boozo@jabber.org.uk

----------

## 3.1415

i'm in

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bon  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

yuk159@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> yuk159@jabber.org

 

hop hop c'est bon  :Smile: 

----------

## 3.1415

la communaute s'agrandit et se renforce... courage petit frodon, tu n'es pas tt seul !

----------

## bosozoku

 *3.1415 wrote:*   

> la communaute s'agrandit et se renforce... courage petit frodon, tu n'es pas tt seul !

 

Heu c'est qui le petit frodon ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 3.1415

c'est celui qui se fait bouffer un doigt a la fin...

----------

## jbpros

jbpros@jbinet2.ath.cx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *jbpros wrote:*   

> jbpros@jbinet2.ath.cx  

 

Ajouté  :Wink: 

----------

## ercete

ca commence à faire du monde !

témoignage : vous discutez beacoup avec les autres gentooistes via jabber...

ou bien c'est juste pour réunir tout le monde sous un même protocole libertaire  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> ca commence à faire du monde !
> 
> témoignage : vous discutez beacoup avec les autres gentooistes via jabber...
> 
> ou bien c'est juste pour réunir tout le monde sous un même protocole libertaire 

 

C'est un peu des deux en fait. 

Parce que bon ya jamais grand monde de connectés mais c'est aussi un moyen de faire connaitre ce protocole libre qui à de l'avenir devant lui  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce que bon ya jamais grand monde de connectés mais c'est aussi un moyen de faire connaitre ce protocole libre qui à de l'avenir devant lui 

 

tu peux parler, tu es jamais connecté  :Laughing: 

----------

## ercete

lol j'y crois pas en plus c'est l'instigateur de ce mouvement et il se passe d'acte de présence !!

j'hallucine :p

----------

## bosozoku

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu peux parler, tu es jamais connecté 

 

Mais si ! Mais j'y vais presque plus puisque personne ne se connecte   :Embarassed: 

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> lol j'y crois pas en plus c'est l'instigateur de ce mouvement et il se passe d'acte de présence !!
> 
> j'hallucine :p

 

Et toi alors ? Tu es jamais connecté non plus !   :Laughing: 

Mais de toutes façons, plus il ya du monde plus ya de chance d'y avoir du monde (je suis pas sur que ma phrase soit très clair...).[/quote]

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   
> 
> tu peux parler, tu es jamais connecté  
> 
> Mais si ! Mais j'y vais presque plus puisque personne ne se connecte  
> ...

 

ben là par exemple tu es pas là   :Razz: 

----------

## ercete

@bozo

excuses moi : je protestes mais je suis connecté   :Razz: 

tu n'es juste pas dans la liste de mes contacts   :Twisted Evil: 

mais puisque tu as l'air désespéré... qu'où qu'il est ton compte jabber...  :Smile: 

@sireyessire

plop : toi non plus !

...

bon on se calme un peu sur les "chuis connecté et pas toi, nananère"

je penses pas que ca contribue vraiment aux posts... pour se dire des conneries pareilles on pourrait utiliser jabber (si seulement on se connectait... Râââ O_o l'oeuf ou la poule ?)

----------

## bosozoku

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben là par exemple tu es pas là  

 

Mais la j'ai une bonne excuse : je travaille ! (enfin pas en ce moment pile mais j'y vais la  :Razz: ) 

Et puis comme par hasard tu te connecte juste quand je suis pas la   :Laughing: 

@raoulchatigre : ok ok j'arrete, je fini de réviser et je me connecte pour dire plein de conneries !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CourJuS

Encore un CourJuS@jabber.org  :Smile: 

----------

## ercete

en fait je tiens à préciser qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec gaim et la connection des comptes jabber

enfin chez moi du moins : sireyessire est déconnecté, pourtant je papotes avec lui :/

bizarre tout ca, quand j'aurai 5mn j'en fait un post

----------

## bosozoku

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> en fait je tiens à préciser qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec gaim et la connection des comptes jabber
> 
> enfin chez moi du moins : sireyessire est déconnecté, pourtant je papotes avec lui :/
> 
> bizarre tout ca, quand j'aurai 5mn j'en fait un post

 

Tiens, je suis connecté en ce moment avec gaim et je vois sireyessire -> deconnecté avec erreur 502 : service non disponible

Et toi raoulchatigre, je viens de te rajouter et j'ai un Non autorisé.

Y'aurait il des petits problèmes...

 *CourJuS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Encore un CourJuS@jabber.org 
> 
> 

 

Rajouté.

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *raoulchatigre wrote:*   en fait je tiens à préciser qu'il y a pas mal de problèmes avec gaim et la connection des comptes jabber
> 
> enfin chez moi du moins : sireyessire est déconnecté, pourtant je papotes avec lui :/
> 
> bizarre tout ca, quand j'aurai 5mn j'en fait un post 
> ...

 

lol, pour moi tu es juste déconnecté.

pê un problème entre nos serveurs respectifs?

----------

## bosozoku

Je viens de remarquer que tous ceux qui ont l'erreur 502 sont sur le serveur jabber.org. Les autres pas de problème. Le problème vient de jabber.org.

C'est pour ça que tu as osé dire que j'étais jamais connecté   :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je viens de remarquer que tous ceux qui ont l'erreur 502 sont sur le serveur jabber.org. Les autres pas de problème. Le problème vient de jabber.org.
> 
> C'est pour ça que tu as osé dire que j'étais jamais connecté  

 

c vrai que beaucoup des gens que j'ai connecté sont sous jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

En fait j'avais un compte sur jabber.org ^^

Autant l'utiliser tien !

Mon nouveau jabber --> bosozoku@jabber.org

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi j'ai modifie mon compte :

kernel_sensei@njs.netlab.cz

----------

## marvin rouge

pareil. trop de problesme.

donc

marvinrouge@im.apinc.org

----------

## creuvard

Voila pour moi

creuvard@amessage.de

----------

## kernelsensei

je me demande si ce thread n'aurait pas le droit a un sticky ! (ou a la limite le mentionner dans un des posts sticky deja existants !)

----------

## marvin rouge

le mentionner c'est mieux(tm), parce que les sticky, y'en a déjà beaucoup, non ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *creuvard wrote:*   

> Voila pour moi
> 
> creuvard@amessage.de

 

Ajouté.

 *kernel sensei wrote:*   

> moi aussi j'ai modifie mon compte :
> 
> kernel_sensei@njs.netlab.cz
> 
> 

 

Modifié.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> pareil. trop de problesme.
> 
> donc
> 
> marvinrouge@im.apinc.org
> ...

 

Modifié  :Smile: 

Pour l'histoire du sticky, j'en avais déja parlé mais ça à pas trop donné. Je pense qu'une mention de ce thread ne serait pas une mauvaise idée.

----------

## Oni92

J'ai changé d'adresse : Oni92@jabber.org , j'avais trop de 502 dans ma liste avec l'ancien adresse   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> J'ai changé d'adresse : Oni92@jabber.org , j'avais trop de 502 dans ma liste avec l'ancien adresse  

 

Modifié.

J'avais exactement le même problème et on était sur le même serveur, j'ai l'impression que jabber.org et amessage.de ne s'aiment pas trop ^^

----------

## Oni92

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*   J'ai changé d'adresse : Oni92@jabber.org , j'avais trop de 502 dans ma liste avec l'ancien adresse   
> 
> Modifié.
> 
> J'avais exactement le même problème et on était sur le même serveur, j'ai l'impression que jabber.org et amessage.de ne s'aiment pas trop ^^

 

Sûrement un problème de version du serveur jabber ou de configuration, je pense pas que ça soit volontaire de amessage.be mais bon...

EDIT

http://web.amessage.info/forum/viewforum.php?f=5&sid=b1cb44bab83785620ffc7c0df4853f50

Je pense que ça pourrait être un début d'explication (surtout le 1er topic)

EDIT2 : En fait, non  j'ai pas fait attention au date des posts  :Rolling Eyes:  désolé...

----------

## Intruder

Voilà pour jabber :

Intruder@develog.com

----------

## dju`

hop: dju@jabber.fr

----------

## bosozoku

Ajouté tous les deux  :Smile: 

----------

## rémus

xanax@jabber.aster.pl

----------

## bosozoku

 *rémus wrote:*   

> xanax@jabber.aster.pl

 

C'est bon.

----------

## matlj

matlj@fritalk.com

----------

## Polo

gentoopolo@jabber.org

----------

## Pachacamac

koba@jabber.fr pour moi

----------

## bosozoku

Zètes tous les trois ajoutés  :Smile: 

----------

## ratur

Je me joins à la communauté jabber  :Smile: 

Ratur@jabber.org

----------

## Pachacamac

Bienvenue à toi !

----------

## scout

ah après moultes ligne de codes tapées voilà le résultat:

un script en ruby qui rajoute automatiquement à votre buddy list jabber les membres du forums

Pour ce faire, installez ruby si ce n'est déja fait, ensuite téléchargez jabber4r version 0.6.0 ici: http://rubyforge.org/frs/?group_id=8

ensuite décomprimez le:

```
tar -xvzf jabber4r-0.6.0.tar.gz
```

et mettez le script qui suit dans le répertoire où vous venez de faire la commande tar (et pas le répertoire jabber4r qui vient d'être crée par la décompression)

j'ai mis le script sur mon ptit serveur web: http://www.scoutheeten.com/gentoojabber.rb

executez le script ("ruby gentoojabber.rb"), et ça demande pour chaque personne si vous voulez l'ajouter ou pas (n'oubliez pas de mettre une ressource pour votre login jabber, sinon ça ne marche pas ...)

et voilà  :Very Happy: 

@bosozoku: si tu changes ton formattage pour la liste dans le premier post il va falloir me prévenir pour que je modifie le script. En gros le script regarde ce qui est compris entre "Adresses jabber des membres" et "__________", donc en dehors de ces deux bornes tu peux changer ton texte sans soucis

sinon je commenterai le script à l'occasion ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## jbpros

Génial le script  :Smile: 

Merci!

----------

## jbpros

Etant une fois de plus en plein bootstrap, je profite de ce "temps libre" pour vous faire découvrir un bot jabber sympa: http://edgar.netflint.net/. C'est Edgar, un bot qui permet de montrer votre état jabber sur une page web (un lien vers une image générée on the fly par edgar; malheureusement inapplicable sur forums.g.o étant donné qu'on ne peut insérer d'image).

Vous ajoutez edgar à votre roster et il pourra montrer votre statut sur le web. Il est capable de comprendre quelques petites commandes simples comme "seen machin@server.dom" qui vous dira quand edgar a croisé machin pour la dernière fois, par exemple.

Ah mon bootstrap est terminé, je vous laisse  :Smile: Last edited by jbpros on Wed Dec 08, 2004 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Ouais scout ! Super !  :Smile: 

T'inquiète pas je ne vais pas m'amuser à changer le formattage du texte vu le travail que ça représente ton script. Sacré travail !

----------

## scout

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ouais scout ! Super ! 
> 
> T'inquiète pas je ne vais pas m'amuser à changer le formattage du texte vu le travail que ça représente ton script. Sacré travail !

 

Merci, beaucoup

Le mieux ça serait que tu donnes un lien vers mon post ci dessus, ou que tu recopies ce que j'ai écris dans ton premier post, histoire que les gens qui arrivent pour la prmière fois sur ce thread aient pas à se taper 7 pages avant de tomber sur le script

----------

## bosozoku

Pas de problèmes, ça te convient comme ça ?

----------

## scout

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pas de problèmes, ça te convient comme ça ?

 

Nickel !  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

Je viens de me créer un compte jabber : tony.clifton@jabber.org

----------

## hrod

rod@libreasso.net

----------

## bosozoku

C'est good !

----------

## maxtoo

maxtoo@im.gentoofr.org  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *maxtoo wrote:*   

> maxtoo@im.gentoofr.org 

 

done  :Smile: 

----------

## sylware

Bon je capitule... il faudrait retirer mon compte sylware@amessage.fr et le transformer en sylware@amessage.info

EuroDns s'est à priori fait démonter la tête avec amessage.fr, donc...

----------

## mazkagaz

mazkagaz : 

mazkagaz@jabber.org

----------

## jbpros

Changement d'adresse pour moi:

jbpros@jbinet3.ath.cx

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bon.

Cool le sujet est en post it.

----------

## kernelsensei

effectivement c'est cool !!

Comme quoi les modos rodent encore ..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Longfield

longfield@swissjabber.ch

thx  :Wink: Last edited by Longfield on Tue Jan 11, 2005 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## letchideslandes

letchideslandes@jabber-fr.net

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Polo

moi je dit un grand bravo a scout pour son script... c'est vraiment très pratique!!!

----------

## bosozoku

Polo : +1

Ajoutés les deux  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

lostcontrol@swissjabber.ch

A+

----------

## arlequin

Plop !

pour moi : arlequin@jabber.fr   :Wink: 

----------

## masterinferno

Xavier alias M@STER INFERNO

masterinferno@im.apinc.org

----------

## Zanfib

Bonsoir à tous, pour moi c'est :

zanfib@ims.kelkoo.net

et j'utilise gaim bien sûr  :Smile: 

@++

----------

## TGL

tgl@jabber.fr, depuis 5 minutes. M'enfin bon, je fuyais déjà l'IRC comme la peste, alors je ne jurerais pas que je vais être un utilisateur bien fidèle à l'IM. On verra bien si je m'y fais.

----------

## bosozoku

Zètes tous ajoutés  :Smile: 

PS : yeah ya un modérateur qui habite près de chez moi  :Very Happy: 

Ptit clin d'oeil à TGL  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

mat@im.apinc.org pour moi. J'espere que les spammeurs connaissent pas encore jabber :)Last edited by dioxmat on Fri Jun 10, 2005 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  M'enfin bon, je fuyais déjà l'IRC comme la peste, alors je ne jurerais pas que je vais être un utilisateur bien fidèle à l'IM. On verra bien si je m'y fais.

 

Pareil je me m'éparpille un peu trop avec ces discutions, je n'ai plus trop le temps en fait.

Depuis que je suis inscrit sur jabber j'ai pu me connecté q'une seule fois et discuté un peu avec kernel_sensei.

En plus le firewall de ma boite ne laisse pas passer ce type de requète donc la journée je ne peux pas  :Sad: 

Je le regrette mais bon ...

----------

## Enlight

Et loe sauvé des eaux... Enlight@jabber.org

----------

## Modano

Hello,

Pour ma part, Modano@jabber.org

----------

## UB|K

et paf:

UBIK@jabber.org

----------

## DaiKo

euh : daiko@jabber.org  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Tous ajoutés !  :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

polytan02@jabber.org

----------

## theturtle123

[url]theturtle@jabber.org[/url]

----------

## polytan

désolé pour la faute mais c'est polytan02@jabber.org   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

j'avais mis polytan@jabber.org

Encore une fois désolé ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est pas grave, il suffit de 30s pour corriger  :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

merci à l'initiateur et à scout pour son scripts la classe les gars  :Wink: 

Rien à voir: Bon vous aller me dire que c débile mais c comme ça; si jamais on est deux à employer ce ce pseudo moi et mon couz on a commencé ensemble et donc...

c'est pinkoez@jabber.org & fb99@jabber.org

Bref sinon j'emploie sim, il a tout les réseaux maniable juste des problèmes avec les transferts de fichiers avec msn mais bon.

----------

## niin

bon allez le mien c'est nikwist@koreus.com

----------

## niin

concernant le client, au debut j'ai commence sous psi qd j'etais sous windows, puis j'ai continue sus psi sous fedora, et la je suis passe a gaim ; ca marche bien mais qu'est-ce que ca pompe comme place sur le bureau ; je crois bien que je vais retourner sur psi, mais avec les passerelles pour msn et icq, c'est la douche ecossaise, on sait jamais quand ca va marcher.

Sinon la je vais tester ayttm (are you talking to me) ; sinon je me demandais ce que valaient gossip, gnome-jabber et les autres.

----------

## Goalie_Ca

mon nouveau jabber c'est goalieca@jabber.fr

----------

## lepiou

lepotipiou@jabber.org  :Smile: 

----------

## shingara

shingara@jabber.org

----------

## kwenspc

hop hop

kwenonmir@jabber.fr

----------

## bosozoku

Pfiou, à peine je prend une petite semaine de vacances que vous vous precipitez sur ce topic, j'ai pas de chance ^^

Bon voila, tout est ajouté !

----------

## Bobyl

bobyl@amessage.de

----------

## ALK13

ALK13@develog.com

----------

## rémus

voila je change  mon contact jabber xanax@jabber.aster.pl en Remus@im.gentoofr.org

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bon, c'est bien mis à jour.

----------

## Dais

j'ai changé mon jabber, je passe de dais@amessage.fr à dais@myjabber.net (serveur plus proche de moi)

----------

## tosho

tosho@free.fr

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *tosho wrote:*   

> tosho@free.fr
> 
> 

 

ya un server jabber @free.fr maintenant ?

----------

## KaptainouK

hi,

voila ... si j'ai bien compris ... jabber c'est un IM libre et qui peut en plus supporter plusieurs protocole mais qui necessite des comptes dans les autres protocoles egalement ?

et quel est le meilleur jabber (amessage, jabber etc ...)

pourquoi tout le monde prend jabber.org ? ... pourtant il n'a pas bcp de protocoles supporté ...

jabber.org.uk en a bcp plus !!!

----------

## bosozoku

Tu as tout compris. Pour le meilleur serveur, je ne sais pas trop.

J'ai pris jabber.org car je n'ai pas besoin de passerelles.

----------

## KaptainouK

ohhh yes  :Smile: 

donc par exemple si on a un msn

mieux vaut utiliser un programme comme gaim et utiliser jabber et msn ...

pour qu on puisse avoir les photos pour msn ?

alors que si on mets sous jabber il y aura pas de photo !!! ... et si on veut du aim ou icq allé hop on le met sur jabber ( on senfoue des photos pour ca )

lol alala comme je prends mes decisons

----------

## KaptainouK

voila la mienne c'est

kaptainouk@jabber.org

----------

## MagicTom

Bon, ben MagicTom@amessage.info alors  :Smile: 

----------

## titix

C'est dans la signature  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elianora la blanche

ca y est j'y suis!

elianora@jabber-fr.net

bon va falloir remplir cette liste, j'aime pas quand c'est tout vide...  :Razz: 

----------

## Apsforps

Et voilà pour moi : Apsforps@jabber.belnet.be

----------

## bosozoku

Et voila, c'est mis à jour  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

J'arrive tout juste sur le forum, je le trouve sympa, clair et la communauté à l'air bien sympa

j'ai moi aussi mon jabber depuis quelques temps mais je désespere de voir mes contacts switcher un jour...

bref

tanki@jabber.org

----------

## xahag-gentoo

Bien que pas très actif sur le forum, je n'en suis pas moins un utilisateur convaincu de gentoo.

Allez hop! xahag@swissjabber.ch

----------

## bosozoku

Et voila ajoutés  :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

ultrabug@jabber.org

----------

## bosozoku

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> ultrabug@jabber.org

 

Ajouté !

----------

## racoon97

Je veux  faire partie de la communauté également mais je suis encore sous Windows (ca se fera au cours du mois pour Gentoo !). Quel client puis je utiliser sous Windows pour accéder au réseau Jabber ?

----------

## Polo

gaim est très bien.... et il est aussi sous windows....

edit : en plus si il te plait bien qd tu sera sous gentoo tu sera pas trop dépaysé a ce niveau la....  :Wink: 

edit 2 : voici une liste de clients jabber pour windows.... je ne sais pas s'il sous tous libres.... mais bon, tu y trouvera peut etre ton bonheur..... http://www.01net.com/telecharger/Total.php?searchstring=jabber&system=windows

----------

## racoon97

 *Polo wrote:*   

> gaim est très bien.... et il est aussi sous windows....
> 
> edit : en plus si il te plait bien qd tu sera sous gentoo tu sera pas trop dépaysé a ce niveau la.... 
> 
> edit 2 : voici une liste de clients jabber pour windows.... je ne sais pas s'il sous tous libres.... mais bon, tu y trouvera peut etre ton bonheur..... http://www.01net.com/telecharger/Total.php?searchstring=jabber&system=windows

 

Arghh ... je l'ai sur ma machine et j'avais pas fais gaffe.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Plus un mot OK !  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## naerex

naerex@im.apinc.org

J'utilise Gaim et Kopete. Gaim c'est au boulot, merci le port 443 de im.apinc.org  :Wink: 

Bon par contre rentrer toutes ces adresses à la main ! pfiouuuu

----------

## bosozoku

 *naerex wrote:*   

> naerex@im.apinc.org
> 
> J'utilise Gaim et Kopete. Gaim c'est au boulot, merci le port 443 de im.apinc.org 
> 
> Bon par contre rentrer toutes ces adresses à la main ! pfiouuuu

 

Tu n'es pas obligé d'ajouter tous les membres !

Et puis vraiment si tu souhaites le faire, scout à fait un bon petit script pour ça - regardes le premier message du topic -

----------

## scout

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Et puis vraiment si tu souhaites le faire, scoot à fait un bon petit script pour ça - regardes le premier message du topic -

 

Ouiiiiin, on a écorché mon pseudo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Et puis vraiment si tu souhaites le faire, scoot à fait un bon petit script pour ça - regardes le premier message du topic - 
> 
> Ouiiiiin, on a écorché mon pseudo 

 

Hein quel pseudo ? Tu as mal tapé ta citation  :Wink: 

----------

## racoon97

Ouf, j'ai réussi à ouvrir un compte Jabber, par hazard, aprés de longues recherches un peu partout sur le web et il parais que c'est racoon97@jabber.infos-du-net.com. Je voulais une adresse style raccon97@jabber.org mais ça na pas marché. Je vous assure que j'ai rien mais alors rien compris ! J'ai comme l'impression que n'importe qui pourrais utiliser mon compte mais bref j'ai réussi à établir une connexion avec Gaim. Alors ce qui serais bien que vous m'ajoutiez à votre liste, car je suis débutant. Merci.

----------

## Beber

Maj : Nouvelle adresse Jabber : GuYgUy@jabber.fr  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

mauvaise nouvelle :

j'ai enfin réussi à ouvrir un compte jabber :

blasserre@amessage.info

----------

## PtitGNU

Salut  :Very Happy: 

ptitgnu@jabber.belnet.be

----------

## bosozoku

Et voila, tous ajoutés à la liste.

racoon97 : je peux t'aider ici ou sur jabber si tu veux mais tu peux déja aller lire ça  http://www.stationlinux.org/fiche.37.html

Courage  :Wink: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Un de plus !

prodigy@jabber.fr

----------

## [vector]

Et aussi : vector@jabber.fr

----------

## sylware

Vala, ï¿½a va faire pas mal de temps que je suis sur jabber et il y a des comptes dont je n'arrive pas ï¿½ obtenir l'autorisation d'ajout ï¿½ ma liste. Donc soit les dï¿½tenteurs de ces comptes ne se connectent jamais, ce dont je doute fortement, soit leur compte a ï¿½tï¿½ ajoutï¿½ ï¿½ cette liste mais ont dï¿½cidï¿½ de ne jamais donnï¿½ d'autorisation... ce dont je doute fortement ï¿½galement. Une autre possibilitï¿½, c'est l'existence de problï¿½mes de communication entre les serveurs JABBER/XMPP. DONC, je me permet de poster ici les comptes jabber dont je n'arrive pas ï¿½ avoir l'autorisation, et ce qui serait chouette serait de signaler ceux qui en fait fonctionnent!(Je les retirerai de la liste au fur et ï¿½ mesure) J''essayerai de contacter directement ces personnes et voir ce qui se passe vraiment.

Le but est de nettoyer la liste.

Bin non, plus de liste, cf messages suivantsLast edited by sylware on Wed Apr 20, 2005 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *sylware wrote:*   

> Vala, ça va faire pas mal de temps que je suis sur jabber et il y a des comptes dont je n'arrive pas à obtenir l'autorisation d'ajout à ma liste. Donc soit les détenteurs de ces comptes ne se connectent jamais, ce dont je doute fortement, soit leur compte a été ajouté à cette liste mais ont décidé de ne jamais donné d'autorisation... ce dont je doute fortement également. Une autre possibilité, c'est l'existence de problèmes de communication entre les serveurs JABBER/XMPP. DONC, je me permet de poster ici les comptes jabber dont je n'arrive pas à avoir l'autorisation, et ce qui serait chouette serait de signaler ceux qui en fait fonctionnent!(Je les retirerai de la liste au fur et à mesure) J''essayerai de contacter directement ces personnes et voir ce qui se passe vraiment.
> 
> Le but est de nettoyer la liste.
> 
> Vala...Apsforps@jabber.belnet.beargian@jabber.orgbaublenabot@jabber.orgbeber29@amessage.chBlackDrago@jabber.orgcasta@swissjabber.chceleborn@jabber.orgdais@myjabber.netdelv1n@jabber.orgelianora@jabber-fr.netetix@im.l0cal.comfb99@jabber.orgjohn7002@jabber.orgkaptainouk@jabber.orgkikou@amessage.frmasterinferno@im.apinc.orgmazkagaz@jabber.orgoupsman@tipic.compharapso@jabber.orgraoulchatigre@jabber.orgrizlakid@jabber.orgsebbb@swissjabber.orgsebweb@jabber.orgsireyessire@jabber.orgslug@jabber.orgtgl@jabber.orgthe-tty@jabber.orgthink_tux@jabber.orgTiFooN@jabber.orgtony.clifton@jabber.orgxiutecutli@jabber.orgyuk159@jabber.org

 

je te rassure mais mon compte fonctionne.

simplement je t'ai pas donné l'autorisation, et c'est pas en recevant une demande toutes les 12h que ça va me faire changer d'avis. Maintenant si tu veux en parler, on peut via pm, car c'est pas trop ll'endroit ici.

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> je te rassure mais mon compte fonctionne.
> 
> simplement je t'ai pas donné l'autorisation, et c'est pas en recevant une demande toutes les 12h que ça va me faire changer d'avis. Maintenant si tu veux en parler, on peut via pm, car c'est pas trop ll'endroit ici.

 

Pas mieux.... quoique pour les 12h, je me demande si c'est pas en train de virer au spam automatique toutes les 4 ou 5 heures.... pas de quoi donner envie d'appuyer sur "accept" quoi....  :Confused: Last edited by Celeborn on Tue Apr 19, 2005 10:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc soit les détenteurs de ces comptes ne se connectent jamais, ce dont je doute fortement, soit leur compte a été ajouté à cette liste mais ont décidé de ne jamais donné d'autorisation... ce dont je doute fortement également.
> 
> 

 

Ben en fait ces 2 suppositions sont vraies. Certains ont créé un compte jabber à cause de ce thread, mais ne l'utilisent jamais. Quant aux autres, ils n'ont pas envie de te rajouter à leur liste de contact s'ils ne te connaissent pas, je vois pas ce que ça a d'étrange.

----------

## sylware

... au temps pour moi. J'avais prÃ©sumÃ© que les personnes s'Ã©tant fait ajouter Ã  la liste avaient l'intention de se rajouter mutuellement dans leur liste de contact.  :Laughing:  Mais je reste persuadÃ© de la prÃ©sence de serveurs jabber morts ou de clients/serveurs JABBER ayant des incompatibilitÃ©s. :Sad: 

D'ailleurs, cette liste est nettement moins utile depuis l'ajout au profile des forums d'un compte jabber.

Pour que ce soit nikel, il faudrait ajouter une langue primaire et une langue secondaire dans le profile et cela augmentÃ© d'un moteur de recherche sur les critÃ¨res publiÃ©d des profiles. :Idea: 

Bref...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chrissou

et moi et moi !

j'utilise gaim pour me connecter @ jabber

zobi@jabber.ru

----------

## tfh

tfh@amessage.de

xchat + bitlbee pour ma part 

(aller j'avoue j'utilise psi desfois  :Smile:  )

----------

## bosozoku

Bon voila zètes tous ajoutés. 

Si vous voulez parler de l'utilité de ce thread, c'est l'endroit  :Smile: 

C'est vrai que depuis la mise à jour des profils de phpBB il ne trouve plus vraiment son utilité. En fait il sert pas à grand chose je crois. Enfin qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## Polo

ben il a au moins le mérite de centraliser les adresses jabber de ceux qui se sont manifestés...

par exemple, tu veux tous les enregistrer, c'est plus pratique d'aller voir sur ce thread, que de parcourir tout le forum pour aller "a la peche" des adresses jabber....  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je le trouve tres bien ce thread  :Smile: 

----------

## CourJuS

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> moi je le trouve tres bien ce thread 

 +1 

Me suit déjà fait quelques connaissence en plus dont un qui ma sauvé la vie  :Wink:  (quand j'ai fait le boulet sur une de mes install  :Laughing:  )

----------

## sylware

En effet, c'est un endroit centralisé. Il ne sera plus utile que lorque la langue primaire ne fera pas partie des profiles et qu'on aura pas de moteur de recherche sur les critères publiés des utilisateurs! (A mon avis c pas prêt d'arriver...  :Laughing: )

----------

## Djento

coltseavers@amessage.be

----------

## Gatsu

Gatsu@jabber.fr

----------

## truz

Salut à tous ! moi non plus je ne suis pas très actif sur le forum, mais très convaincu par Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

truz@jabber.fr

----------

## bosozoku

It's good  :Smile: 

----------

## vdemeester

vdemeester@jabber.fr (merci l'apinc)

----------

## yoyo

Bon, je ne sais pas trop si je vais l'utiliser autant que le forum mais voici mon adresse :

yoyo@jaim.at

Sinon, comme client j'ai installé "gnome-jabber".

EDIT : J'ai lâché gnome-jabber pour gossip que j'ai également lâcher pour gaim (qui est bien plus complet : gestion de la grosse majorité des protocole (jabber, msn etc.), onglets, plugins etc.)

----------

## _benj_

b3nj@jabber.org

sous linux gaim, sous windows exodus

----------

## zdra

j'ai changé en x_claessens@jabber.belnet.be

c'est cool comme serveur sérieux et avec des passerelles msn et autre.

j'utilise gaim comme client MSN et jabber.

----------

## Tuxifer

Moi c'est tuxifer@jabber.fr

J'utilise psi sous win au taff et psi ou gaim sur ma gentoo @home  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Mis à jour.

En fait les clients jabber y'en a pas beaucoup de réellement sérieux et complets. A mes yeux ya que gaim et kopete (dommage pas d'onglets sur ce dernier). psi, gossip etc sont beaucoup trop légés à mes yeux.

----------

## vdemeester

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Mis à jour.
> 
> En fait les clients jabber y'en a pas beaucoup de réellement sérieux et complets. A mes yeux ya que gaim et kopete (dommage pas d'onglets sur ce dernier). psi, gossip etc sont beaucoup trop légés à mes yeux.

 

Euh, psi est plus complet que gAim au niveau jabber (mais ne fait que Jabber et puis c'est sous Kde et pas gnome  :Confused: )

----------

## bosozoku

Ah ? J'utilise kde entre autre et ça m'interesse. J'ai pas besoin des autres protocoles autre que jabber alors bon. Psi est mieux que kopete ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

>  *bosozoku wrote:*   Mis à jour.
> 
> En fait les clients jabber y'en a pas beaucoup de réellement sérieux et complets. A mes yeux ya que gaim et kopete (dommage pas d'onglets sur ce dernier). psi, gossip etc sont beaucoup trop légés à mes yeux. 
> 
> Euh, psi est plus complet que gAim au niveau jabber (mais ne fait que Jabber et puis c'est sous Kde et pas gnome )

 

il a pas l'air de gérer des tabs ce qui est super pratique...

----------

## bosozoku

Kopete non plus et c'est LE gros defaut, dommage.

----------

## j_c_p

Kopete gère très bien les multiples contacts via onglets  :Wink: .

----------

## _kal_

_kal_@jabber.fr  :Smile: 

Super au fait le script pour ajouter tout le monde  :Cool: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *j_c_p wrote:*   

> Kopete gère très bien les multiples contacts via onglets .

 

Ah oui ? Comment tu fais ?

----------

## truz

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *j_c_p wrote:*   Kopete gère très bien les multiples contacts via onglets . 
> 
> Ah oui ? Comment tu fais ?

 Je confirme également (voir cette capture officielle), je ne me souviens plus de l'option mais c'est d'office avec kopete, c'est pas un plugin

----------

## j_c_p

Je dirais : configuration -> comportement -> discussion : grouper tous les messages dans la même fenêtre de discussion.

Bref, un shoot étant plus explicatif : http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/KopeteYo1.jpg

Sinon, chez moi, Kopete ressemble à cela : http://jcp.lespotos.com/images/KopeteYo.jpg

----------

## geekounet

lnx@jabber.fr

----------

## yuk159

Bin ya personne sul rezo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, euh, je vais jouer les faineants, la, alors pardonnez-moi..

1) J'ai carrement arrete de faire gaffe a ce thread quand il est arrive a la page 5. Alors, euh, il faudrait voir si chacun peut m'ajouter.

2) jabber.org m'a l'air un chouia instable. Y a quelqu'un qui connait / a un bon serveur avec des bridges jabber set-up, des fois que j'aie des humeurs hackeuses (houa le jeu de mot avec aqueuse!.. Bon.. C'etait vaseux... Houaaa!!) ?

----------

## Kangourou

kangourou@amessage.de

Pourquoi il n'est plus en post-it ce thread ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> kangourou@amessage.de
> 
> Pourquoi il n'est plus en post-it ce thread ?

 

Looooooooooool ben pourtant tu l'a mis dans ton profil

----------

## Kangourou

Hein ?

Oui j'ai l'adresse dans mon profil mais j'avais juste envie de le poster ici aussi, c'est tout  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Pour moi c'est bouleetbil@jabber.org

----------

## Enlight

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Hein ?
> 
> Oui j'ai l'adresse dans mon profil mais j'avais juste envie de le poster ici aussi, c'est tout 

 

En fait ce topic date tout simplement d'avant l'apparition de la case jabber dans les profiles.

----------

## Kangourou

Ah ok j'savais pas  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kangourou

Sinon je viens de penser a un truc, on pourrai donné aussi ici nos clefs gpg publique pour ce qu'y en ont une, pour que quand on rajoute un contact on lui assigne la clefquivabien pour pouvoir crypter la communication. Histoire de pas faire les choses a moitié quoi  :Cool: 

Yen a beaucoup qui l'utilise ici ?

----------

## Will11

will3020 @ gmail.com (virez les espaces lol)

non je ne me suis pas trompé dans l'aadresse car google vient de lancer un serveur jabber (par contre j'espère qu'on peut communiquer avec ceux des autres serveurs).

http://www.google.be/talk/

----------

## guilc

 *Will11 wrote:*   

> (par contre j'espère qu'on peut communiquer avec ceux des autres serveurs).

 

La réponse est non... Ca utilise jabber, mais c'est complètement imperméable au réseau jabber standard...

----------

## yoyo

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Will11 wrote:*   (par contre j'espère qu'on peut communiquer avec ceux des autres serveurs). 
> 
> La réponse est non... Ca utilise jabber, mais c'est complètement imperméable au réseau jabber standard...

  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>    

 

Chut, on flame dans l'autre topic  :Laughing: 

----------

## Will11

Vu qu'on peut pas avec le serveur de google j'ai créer un compte sur un autre serveur jabber. 

will11@im.apinc.org

----------

## yoyo

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*       
> 
> Chut, on flame dans l'autre topic 

 Je mets de l'eau dans mon vin; dans le thread en question, on peut lire sur jabber.org que google va s'ouvrir aux autres serveurs quand ils auront trouvé une solution sécurisé ( il n'ouvrira qu'aux serveurs qui crypte leur connexion en TLS pour les communications client -> serveur et le serveur -> serveur).

Après parcours du site http://www.jabber.org j'ai trouvé cette news : 

http://www.jabber.org/journal/2005-08-24.shtml : They [Google] haven't turned on "server-to-server" functionality yet, so Google Talk is not yet part of the open Jabber/XMPP network, but Google has committed to interoperability through federation with other XMPP servers once they figure out the best way to make that happen in a secure fashion.

Affaire à suivre donc ...

----------

## digimag

Un nouveau: digimag@jabber.org

----------

## nneimad

un autre : nneimad@jabber.org

----------

## tchak

tchak@jabber.ru

voila  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *tchak wrote:*   

> tchak@jabber.ru
> 
> voila 

 

France/Russie???

----------

## MrCoYoTe

mrcoyote@jabber-fr.net

----------

## kopp

zou voilà, petite mise à jour de mon adresse vu que l'ancienne à des soucis  : kopp@amessage.de

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Tiens je passerai bien aussi à jabber, ou puis-je avoir une adresse jabber et surtout ou me connecter afin d'avoir une passerelle vers les msniens, car tout mes contacts sont sous msn?

Parce que j'ai pas envie d'utiliser jabber et msn.

----------

## geekounet

Avec gaim par exemple, tu te configure un compte jabber, tu met le serveur de ton choix (jabber.fr par exemple, mais c pas sur pour le support msn) et tu clique sur "S'enregistrer". Et t'es inscrit.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ouai ça je sais mais je cherche un serveur avec une passerelle msn fiable.

Merci quand même

Edit: ben en cherchant un peu  :Wink: 

Edit2: KuRGaN@njs.netlab.cz

----------

## kernelsensei

bah gaim est multi protocol, tu peux utiliser msn en //

----------

## sebtx

sebtx@jabber.cz pour ceux qui la veulent. En client j'utilise Psi v0.9.3  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## bibi.skuk

bibi.skuk@jabber.org

Moi j'utilise centericq, mais pour l'instant, j'ai des problemes pour lui faire accepter l'utf8...  :Sad: 

Si quelqu'un a un bon client multiprotocoles en console, je suis preneur

----------

## fb99

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour parler de ça mais si y'a un problème, il suffit de me le dire et j'ouvrirai un nouveau thread. ^^

Donc comme la fait remarquer kopp dans un autre thread, c'est bizarre mais on dirait qu'il n'y a jamais personne de connecté, donc à moins que personne ne m'aime et que vous m'ayez tous mis en shadow ou que tout le monde ait changé d'adresse j'estime que sur environ 119 adresses il devrait au moins y avoir quelqu'un de connecter de temps en temps. Ou alors c'est moi avec mon jabber.org qui merde. Mais bon je me suis déjà taper un fois les 119 adresses à la main parce que le script de scout ne marchait pas lol des fois on fait des trucs bizarre va savoir pk.

Donc j'aimerais savoir où en est la communauté gentooïste française avec jabber ou doit chercher un autre moyen .....?????

merci d'avance   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

moi perso j'ai pas mal de gens online dans ma liste, mais la je suis pas chez moi, je verrais en rentrant.

fb99, c'est sur que tu es dans ma liste, j'ai mis tout le monde ... apres si t'es online je sais pas ! Et effectivement, il y a l'air d'avoir un probleme ... j'ai remarque pas plus tard que hier avec boozo que certaines personnes marquees offline sont en fait online !

----------

## boozo

@fb99 : effectivement je t'ai rajouté hier dans ma liste mais as-tu bien accepté les contacts qd ils t'arrivent ? chez moi je te vois en "status/ask"...

----------

## nonas

Et une de plus : nonas@jabber.org

----------

## Pixys

J'ai enfin compris comment Jabber fonctionnait.......... voici mon adresse: pixys84@jabber.freenet.de

thanks!

----------

## Beber

Ma nouvelle adresse jabber : beber@jabber.fr

----------

## mardi_soir

mardi_soir@jabber.org

----------

## kernelsensei

yen a qui font remonter des threads zombies dites moi ?  :Laughing:  C'est vrai qu'il est bien ce thread, mais il y a aussi l'option jabber dand le profil maintenant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scullder

scullder@im.apinc.org  :Smile: 

J'utilise kopete, ou plus rarement psi ou gaim.

----------

## idodesuke

idodesuke@amessage.at

----------

## bloodaille

bloody@develog.com ... quand j'aurais un client IM fixe

----------

## netfab

En (re)voyant ce thread, je me posais une petite question :

Pourquoi ne pas créer une room gentoo-fr ? (ne me dites pas que je l'ai ratée  :Laughing:  )

Sur certains serveurs, il me semble qu'il est possible de demander la création d'une room permanente.

Bon, point négatif : un truc de plus à administrer.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> En (re)voyant ce thread, je me posais une petite question :
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas créer une room gentoo-fr ? (ne me dites pas que je l'ai ratée  )
> 
> Sur certains serveurs, il me semble qu'il est possible de demander la création d'une room permanente.
> ...

 

il y a deja le chan irc #gentoo-fr sur freenode  :Smile: 

----------

## mardi_soir

oui mais la on pourrait dire  kikou sur l'irc et recevoir le mdr associé sur jabber, tentant n'est il pas ?     :Shocked: 

----------

## nonas

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *NetFab wrote:*   En (re)voyant ce thread, je me posais une petite question :
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas créer une room gentoo-fr ? (ne me dites pas que je l'ai ratée  )
> 
> Sur certains serveurs, il me semble qu'il est possible de demander la création d'une room permanente.
> ...

 En fait (et pour faire comme tout le monde  :Laughing:  ) le chan c'est #gentoofr sans le "-" donc.

Je précise pour ceux qui s'étonneraient de trouver un #gentoo-fr tout vide  :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

Oui, je sais, mais :

   - tout le monde n'utilise pas irc, de la même façon que tout le monde n'utilise pas jabber.

   - le titre de ce thread est [jabber] communauté gentoo

La suite logique serait donc : communauté gentoo : création d'une room gentoofr, ce qui : 

 - permettrait de fermer ce thread qui n'a plus aucun intérêt (après la remarque de k_s)

 - faciliterait l'échange / la modification des adresses, puisque dans une room, le pseudo est indépendant de l'adresse.

Ou alors, si tout le monde utilise jabber et irc, échangez vos adresses sur irc.

Je disais çà histoire de ne pas voir remonter ce thread dans 15 ans  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mardi_soir

d'accco d'acc avec le message précedant 

n'a foutre de la redondance .. 

et effectivement irc n'est pas jabber .. 

avec un peu de chance des clans se formeront avec des ragots et des potins tout plein 

mmhh désolé journée de merde je ne suis pas jovial aujourd'hui 

ps: je suis pour la creation du salon sur jabber ca n'était pas ironique sur ce point

EDIT : orthographeLast edited by mardi_soir on Fri Jun 02, 2006 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Bah on peut toujours essayer :

gentoo-user-fr sur conf.netlab.cz

----------

## GaMeS

et hop le mien aussi

gamez@jabber.org

----------

## Laifen

Et voilà le mien : laifen@jabber.org  :Smile: 

----------

## Jellyffs

Sugoi !

jelly@jabber.fr

----------

## titoucha

Voila pour moi titoucha@amessage.ch

----------

## Babali

bique.alexandre@gmail.com

----------

## E11

Je me rajoute   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

Mon adresse wonz@jabber.fr 

(Fin normalement si je ne me suis pas planté il devrait fonctionné   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Babali

Je vais surement poser une question con, mais est-ce que les serveurs jabber.fr ou kdetalk.net ou google talk fournissent les memes services ??

----------

## Scullder

Non, le serveur de google talk est assez limité en terme de fonctionnalités. Il n'a pas de passerelles MSN et autres, et n'accepte pas les messages offline. Par contre avec le client officiel google talk sous win, les conversations audio fonctionnent. Il faut attendre les prochaines versions des clients jabber qui intégreront aussi l'audio via libjingle.

J'utilise le serveur im.apinc.org et je le conseille.

Y'a plein d'info sur les meilleurs serveurs et clients sur le wiki jabberfr.org

Et venez sur gentoo-user-fr @ conf.netlab.cz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Babali

Justement j'arrives pas a rejoindre le channel depuis mon compte gmail avec kopete :

```
Impossible d'envoyer votre message : « Hello ». Motif : « If set, the 'from' attribute must be set to the user's full JID. »
```

Ca peut venir de moi comme de gmail, en tout c'est sur que ca vient pas de kopete  :Wink: 

----------

## At0m3

Bon, ba étant nouveau sur ce forum (premier topic) et cherchant à intégrer une communauté, je mets la mienne : at0m3@im.apinc.org

Je viens juste de débarquer du forum linux de ... jeuxvideo.com (la honte   :Shocked:  )

Bon en espérant que je reste longtemps   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jotake

Je me décide enfin à me créer un compte jabber (mieux vaut tard que jamais).

jotake@jabber.nuxo.net

----------

## dapsaille

Compte crée ...

 dapsaille@jabber.org

 super original non ? :p

----------

## PabOu

prochaine étape : https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=editprofile afin de remplir le champ jabber ;)

----------

## dapsaille

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> prochaine étape : https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=editprofile afin de remplir le champ jabber 

 

gnagnagnagnagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Laughing: 

----------

## nightelf

compte crée 

nightelf@jabber.org

----------

## Faust_

salut

je m'ajoute a mon tour

faust@im.apinc.org

----------

## Chevredansante

-rem-Last edited by Chevredansante on Sat Feb 11, 2012 1:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zedek

Je me rajoute:

zedek@im.lolica.org

A+

----------

## zedek

Au passage, le petit outil pour récupérer la liste des jid ne fonctionne pas chez moi.

Il reste bloqué sur "Connexion..."

----------

## jbpros

Hello,

Mon JID jbpros@jbinet3.ath.cx devient jbpros@jbpros.net, merci d'effectuer la modification  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *jbpros wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Mon JID jbpros@jbinet3.ath.cx devient jbpros@jbpros.net, merci d'effectuer la modification 

 

Ben... c'est à toi d'éditer ton profil...

----------

## ercete

Enlight qui suit,

je crois qu'il parlait à ceux qui l'avaient dans sa liste...

c'est pas grave, allons nous recoucher  :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

Le serveur jabber.fr fonctionne-t-il toujours ? ou est-ce moi qui n'arrive pas à me rappeler mon mot de passe et le programme que j'utilisais ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poch

A mon tour, aimerais avoir plein d'amis   :Smile: 

maisouimaisnon@jabber.belnet.be

(oui je sais c'est debile   :Very Happy:  , mais j'aime ça)

----------

## bllgtse

mrf@amessage.be

Il y en a du monde dis donc ... c'est bon signe  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Bon il s'avère bien que j'ai oublié mon mot de passe   :Confused:   :Embarassed:   :Mr. Green: 

Connaissez-vous un moyen de le récupérer ? ou dois-je faire un nouveau compte ?

PS : je n'ai plus du tout accès au compte... celui-ci n'étant plus enregistrer sur aucun de mes ordi...  :Sad: 

----------

## bllgtse

E11: tu peux peut-être contacter les admins du serveur de l'apinc ... ils sont pas forcément méchants  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *bllgtse wrote:*   

> ils sont pas forcément méchants 

 

Ca veut dire que de temps en temps ils le sont ?  :Confused:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

On peut les joindre où ?

Sinon, je ne vois pas bien comment "prouver" mon identité... ? car appart un mot de passe, je ne me rappel pas avoir donner d'autre information personnel...

----------

## Mickael

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *bllgtse wrote:*   ils sont pas forcément méchants  
> 
> Ca veut dire que de temps en temps ils le sont ?   
> 
> On peut les joindre où ?
> ...

 

Tu risques rien, moi je l'ai perdu deux fois et il me l'on renvoyé. Va sur le site en tappotant dans google, apinc jabber, dans le mail tu donnes les infos dont ils ont besoin pour prouver que c'est toi. et hop dans les 24h qui suivent tu as de nouveau ton mot de passe.

tien l'adresse du site : http://jabber.apinc.org/

----------

## E11

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> tu donnes les infos dont ils ont besoin pour prouver que c'est toi. 

 

Merci ! mais quelles sont les données personnelles que je pourrais donner et qui a un rapport avec mon adresse ?

Appart la date de création que je peux plus ou moins retrouver, je ne vois pas trop quoi dire de plus... :S

EDIT : lol il y a une liste de ce qu'il faut donner sur le site   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  vais voir si j'arrive à avoir toutes ces infos... en tout cas merci !

----------

## E11

Cool, j'ai à nouveau mon mot de passe !  :Laughing: 

Quel idée j'ai eu de mettre celui-là !   :Shocked:  (fin j'étais quand même pas loin dans mes recherches mais je ne sais pas si j l'aurais retrouvé  :Laughing:   :Razz:  )

----------

## Ascodas

Dans mon cas du classique (et deux pour le cas ou un des serveurs soit en dérangement, ce qui arrive parfois)

ascodas@jabber.org

ascodas@jabber.fr

----------

## Volodim

Pour ma part :

volodim@amessage.de

Gajim Powaaa !   :Smile: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

Moi c'est tuxicomane@tryxy.net   :Smile: 

----------

## Scullder

Up (oui je sais http://les.up.saimal.fr ).

Plein de nouveau du côté de Jabber depuis novembre, sortie de gajim, adoption de jingle par les clients jabber, sortie de gajim 0.11, pas mal de nouveau du côté de jabberfr et de son wiki (tutoriels animés "Jabber en 101 minutes"), etc etc  :Smile: 

Plus d'info ici : http://planet.jabberfr.org/

Et aussi un nouveau site : http://news.jabberfr.org/

Si vous n'avez pas encore de Jabber ID, lancez vous  :Smile:  Le wiki jabberfr est là pour vous aider : http://wiki.jabberfr.org/

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonjour à tous,

eia@jabber-fr.net

----------

## bivittatus

Je n'avais pas vu ce post!!!  :Laughing: 

bivittatus@im.apinc.org

 :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon, jabber.fr me prend la tête avec ses plantages réguliers, donc j'en profite pour changer d'adresse => geekounet@jaim.at

Ils ont pas mal de passerelles, c'est un bon serveur pour y souscrire  :Smile: 

----------

